# Puppy expectations



## A_Sh (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi All, 

I'm getting a second new GSD pup soon. 

I had my eyes on a blue and tan GSD. 

Thats his picture :








[/url][/IMG]

He is a handsome lil guy. i wouldn't expect him to be anything like google pictures 0 But do you guys think that there is a possibility that he might a bit look like this big boss :








[/url][/IMG]

I mean the mask only.

Cheers:grin2:


----------

